# Need hits.



## jviikk (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi. I just started a premium shop at cafepress 2 weeks ago. I am very new to all of this and trying to make sense of it and learn it as I go along.

I know I just started, but I have a problem. I am not getting almost any hits from the cafepress marketplace or anywhere else ive posted my shop.

Would someone who has actually sold stuff with cafepress please help me and tell me, how and from were could I get more hits and eventually some buys.  Or anything else im doing wrong for that matter.

Any help at all will be very appreciated. Thank you


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I have not sold on cafepress but I do know marketing. Getting your stuff looked at any where involves marketing.This can me cheap or expensive. You cold do a MySpace site. You could do a youtube video showing some of your designs that you have on Youtube. You could pay for clicks such as adword on Google. Or you could just wait and wait and wait.. There are a lot of people here who do well on Cafepress but I bet they have been their awhile. You could do a website and have links back to cafepress. As I say, it is all in the marketing.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Mikk,

You really need to spend a _lot_ of time marketing your store outside of Cafepress. In a few months you should start to see results.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Have you tagged your images at CafePress?


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

I have a premium shop @ cafepress. I did bc, one color, very cheap but nice looking. Gave them to all my friends and everybody I met. I also used my url as my nick in my messenger. I do good. Could do better, but I am more involved in my other site, the one with the real profits.
You could also buy a domain name, it is easier to remember, instead of www.cafepress blah blah blah, just get a personal domain. you can see mine, funnyjoeshirts.


----------

